# Broke my dry spell



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats on the yote and nice rifle!


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats Fred!!! What was the magic sound(s) it came into? What is the camo cloth on your gun?


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice work Fred! Had a feeling that spot would pay off.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

It's all over now! Good Job

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Good job! Was that a am kill?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

It was about 7PM


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

over a field or?


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great job Fr3d! You broke that "doubles" curse, now you'll stack 'em like cord wood!


----------

